# My sweeties



## Ashadeen

Let's start with my sweetheart Flake (Flakey-flake). He is a black capped, unfortunatly mismatched.

I saw him as a ca. 8 week old baby and I knew I have to take him home to me and I did.


----------



## Ashadeen

That's Kellan, he's a buff/beige and the father of Albas babies. He is my fatty-ratty :roll:


----------



## Ashadeen

Then here the first children of Disney, born last august. Ammon (agouti), Aris and Alba (both himalayan).


----------



## Ashadeen

And then Disney herself, unfortunatley she can not hold still for a moment, also one can not trick her with seeds, because she's a hamster-rat...
She is a Dumbo and Platinum Blazed Berkshire. She was the reason I started breeding. Disney is really, really active and so funny. Once she found a little bag and she wanted to put it in her cage... just imagine a bag jumping up and down :lol:


----------



## Ashadeen

And last but not least Nasuada, she is a husky. I took her home in January, and guess what... 1 week later she produced a litter of six babies :roll:


----------



## linz_04

Oh my gosh your rats are ALL so adorable and they look very very healthy! Nasuada and her babies sure are gorgeous, as are the others! SOOOOO cute!!


----------



## Ashadeen

Thank you!


----------



## Nazarath

oh i'm going to come and steal them all!!! all so cute, i must admit that i fancy Disney


----------



## JennieLove

Awww!


----------



## Ashadeen

That will be the ones I keep from Albas and Disneys babies:


----------



## Ashadeen

And that is another one I will surley keep: he's a black self, like Duana.

He has no name yet. I would be very happy, if you can help me finding a name for him. The name should begin with a 'D'.


----------



## twitch

david, deuteronomy (deuter for short), daniel, dirk, dimple?


----------



## Ashadeen

8O daniel hehe, that's funny that's my boyfriends name :lol: I don't think he would appreciate this

What means dimple?

I am thinking also about Dugan (means dark-complexioned one), Duane/Dwayne (singing), Duncan (warrior of dark skin)... :?:


----------



## Inesita

What about Dimitri, Dario, Daykota, Dixie, Domino? 
They're all so cute!


----------



## twitch

dimple is the little pinch of skin that goes dips in then cheek when some people smile. 

for some reason Dario reminded me of Danny Darko. very strange but very good movie. and hey, both parts start with a d! *grins*


----------



## DonnaK

They're all beautiful rats but OMG! Cassio!! *faints*


----------



## Ashadeen

He looks like a little elephant, doesn't he?


----------



## DonnaK

I honestly think he's the most adorable rat I have ever seen! (No offense to anyone else's rats! I think they're all gorgeous...) I look for temperament in rats, rather than looks, but if I saw him I would have a really hard time walking away!


----------

